# Venison Roast



## magnum3672 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a venison roast sitting around (last of this past years stock!) and I'm wondering what I should do with it.  Originally it was aimed for jerky since its super lean and my jerky always is in high demand.  However, I'm wondering if there's something I can do to push my skills forward.

I saw Bearcarver had a "dried venison" recipe which looked okay, but again, I'm open to suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 30, 2011)

A lot of guys on here smoke venison or make venison sausage, I'm sure one will be along shortly with suggestions.

Whatever you decide, don't forget the Q-view!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a couple of venison round steaks still in the freezer and I have been wondering what to do with them as  well.  I was going to stack three of them up and try and smoke them like a roast then pull them, not sure if they would pull well with little fat?  I'll keep an eye on your post!!


----------



## tyoas (Sep 5, 2011)

I smoked a whole venison roast earlier this year, and it turned out great. I am getting ready to cook three of them today for the neighbors for a labor day cook out. They loved the first one so much that it was requested to do it again. I basicly cleaned up the roast, cut off any extra fat, but did not take it all off. I then injected the roast with some cajun injector creole butter marinade. Then coated the whole roast with grill mate cowboy rub. ( was going to use jeff's rub, but didn't have any made up). I cooked them at 225 for about 4 hours to interal temp of 165. i put beer in the water pan on my smoker to keep moist.  I will try to take pictures of these roast so i can post them.


----------



## bee man (Sep 6, 2011)

I just smoked about 8 lbs this week end. I layered a pan with bacon. put smoking guns hot rub on the roast.(there was about 11 small roast) layed some more bacon on top. i also cooked some briskets above the roast so the pans would catch all the drippings. i cooked them to about 165.Wrapped them tight with foil and pulled them out at about 200. Opened them up and let them cool down. Put in the fridge and reheated the next day for a party.Just sliced them up. Turned out as good as the brisket. Big hit with everyone. Sorry didnt take a pic of the roast when I cut it up


----------



## bee man (Sep 6, 2011)

Total cook time was about 12 hours at about 250.I cooked with cherry wood


----------



## flash (Sep 7, 2011)

Well, not sure how much difference from the shoulder to a roast, but I would never take venison above 140º.


----------



## magnum3672 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm thinking about doing a mild oak smoke with a rub and trying to keep it rare for veni-sammies.  Doing a drip pan with beef consume and mushrooms for a bit of gravy and doing french dips?


----------

